# Best case for the Kindle 4 for someone on a budget



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm looking for a case for the Kindle 4 that leaves easy access to all the ports and buttons, preferably one that is secured with elastics. I'd also like to be able to fold it over in order to be able to read it in one hand. Most importantly, though, I'd like it to be cheap. Less than 20 dollars kind of cheap. Does anyone know of a case that would fit my needs and not be hideously expensive? Because I'm not really having any luck.


----------



## DooneyKat (Jul 24, 2012)

Check Ebay. I bought one for less than $8... shipped.

Kindle 4 slips into it from the top and is better secured than with elastic straps. Every button/port/page turner is easily accessible. I've never had any problems. It has flown to Europe in a carry-on and is still in perfect shape.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Do remember what it's called? That sounds like it might fit my requirements.


----------



## DooneyKat (Jul 24, 2012)

This is the one I purchased... great deal!

There are, literally, thousands of them. You can get one with a light, if you want one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Folio-Leather-Case-Skin-Cover-Pouch-For-Amazon-Kindle-4-6-inch-e-reader-/150784278183?


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks.   There are quite a lot to choose from. It'll be really hard to decide.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have this one, and I love it. It's very light. When folded back there's a nice edge to hold on to. The front has a nice groove that the elastic strap fits into. And it's only $7.99.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

laa0325 said:


> I have this one, and I love it. It's very light. When folded back there's a nice edge to hold on to. The front has a nice groove that the elastic strap fits into. And it's only $7.99.


Not eligible for Prime shipping -- which adds $4.99 to the price. . . .still not bad. . . . .though, interestingly, the other color choices are more expensive.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly I think it's hard to beat the official Amazon cover. IMO they're overpriced new at $30 & $60, but you can get the black from the Amazon Warehouse "Like New" for half price, at $15.82 - all colors under $20 except brown right now, but the prices do fluctuate, I suppose according to supply. I got a "Like New" lighted one for DH's K4 for right at $30, and lucked into an unlighted one for under $10 a couple of months ago. Both really were "Like New". Prime shipping eligible.

Sorry, can't figure how to do a KB link...but you can see all 4 colors here.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004SD1XB0/sr=/qid=/ref=olp_prime_used?ie=UTF8&colid=&coliid=&condition=used&me=A2L77EE7U53NWQ&qid=&seller=&shipPromoFilter=1&sort=sip&sr=


----------



## cursor system (Aug 15, 2012)

Check Amazon site. Most of the case is less than $15


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Honestly I think it's hard to beat the official Amazon cover. IMO they're overpriced new at $30 & $60,


Seconded! New they are out of the OPs price range, but if you can get one on sale, do so. I bought a lighted cover new, at full price, and I've never looked back. I'm notorious for case shopping, and I've never had the slightest bit of envy for any other case.

Of course, the fact that I can't figure out how to get my Touch *out* of the case might have something to do with it.


----------

